# Another Bonnet Release woe



## JSoapy (Sep 14, 2011)

I attempted to open my bonnet this morning to check my oil level (had a good blast yesterday) and the handle just came off in my hand. If I'm honest I didn't think it felt right since I got the car.

My questions are, do I order it from the nearest Audi Dealer or can it be sourced elsewhere and does it come with the spindle cause it is also goosed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It was common on the older models (pre 2008) nothing major to fix.


----------



## JSoapy (Sep 14, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> It was common on the older models (pre 2008) nothing major to fix.


That will be mine then. Should have said I have a 2006 3.2 V6. Going to phone Audi tomorrow.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mine snapped last weekend, late 2008 model, dealer replaced handle and bracket, then refused it as a warranty claim, as the parts are wear and tear trim parts. I argued it was a mechanical item, Audi warranty agreed and dealer had to refund my money.
Worse thing was that dealer claimed they had contacted Audi warranty and it was refused, Audi had no record of the claim!!

A8J 823 633 C Bracket £4.17
A8J 823 533 C4 Handle £5.32


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Are you sure the cable is nice and free? I would lube it up just to make sure its as free as it can be once you have fitted a new one


----------



## JSoapy (Sep 14, 2011)

TT-TOM said:


> Are you sure the cable is nice and free? I would lube it up just to make sure its as free as it can be once you have fitted a new one


The cable looks fine and if I push on the pulley with a screwdriver blade the bonnet pops up ok. I've also checked the release catch under the bonnet, it is well greased and moves pretty easily with a push of a screwdriver. The only concern I have is the cable might have stretched. But I wont find that out until I fit a new handle and shaft.


----------

